# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Gains on peptides

## 0403555555

I have yet to find evidence that peptides actually give you any advantage,

Most ppl talk about healing time, but who cares! 

Does it give any advantage in making retainable muscle gains?

----------


## 0403555555

No where on the internet has anyone confirmed before and after results or if they have made any gains...

There seems to be no conclusive evidence, either studied or anecdotal that it works.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> I have yet to find evidence that peptides actually give you any advantage,
> 
> *Most ppl talk about healing time, but who cares! 
> *
> Does it give any advantage in making retainable muscle gains?


healing is what = gains....

there are many studies on animal models and some on humans but not much... since its not used in open on humans, but there is ALOT of feedback on peptides so I am not sure were you are getting your information from..
I am not going to do the leg work. but you are wrong. many love peptides and gains are nice and lean..

here is some basics on a few peptides. ... http://forums.steroid.com/igf-1-lr3-...ust-read*.html


again faster healing is something aas also does and that = gains.
I think you just don't understand them, or you would not be posting as you just did..

----------


## 0403555555

> healing is what = gains....
> 
> there are many studies on animal models and some on humans but not much... since its not used in open on humans, but there is ALOT of feedback on peptides so I am not sure were you are getting your information from..
> I am not going to do the leg work. but you are wrong. many love peptides and gains are nice and lean..
> 
> here is some basics on a few peptides. ...
> again faster healing is something aas also does and that = gains.
> I think you just don't understand them, or you would not be posting as you just did..



I have seen videos from _very respected_ members of the bodybuilding community that have indicated otherwise, that they are not worth the trouble. 

What sort of muscle gain have you read people have reported from their use?

----------


## M302_Imola

> I have seen videos from _very respected_ members of the bodybuilding community that have indicated otherwise, that they are not worth the trouble.


Sounds like you've already made up in your mind that peptides don't do shit so go ahead and follow suit of those "very respected members of the bodybuilding community" and don't waste your money on it. Happy? What you wanted to hear?

----------


## kelkel

Maybe those respected members expectations were not reality based. They are not AAS and should not be compared to them, but they can be effective if used properly.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> Sounds like you've already made up in your mind that peptides don't do shit so go ahead and follow suit of those "very respected members of the bodybuilding community" and don't waste your money on it. Happy? What you wanted to hear?


Good one  :Wink:

----------


## 0403555555

> Sounds like you've already made up in your mind that peptides don't do shit so go ahead and follow suit of those "very respected members of the bodybuilding community" and don't waste your money on it. Happy? What you wanted to hear?


Not at all, I am open to the idea of including peptides into my routine, but when the only evidence I have found is don't take them (from those people), and no one at all has made any comment and the potential gains from them. 

I've looked high and low, belief me! No one single person has said, after using peptides for 6 months I was able to gain 4-5lbs of lean muscle. 

Which leads me to wonder if peptides are a form of broscience, and that all the benefits you get from them (whilst good and all) have no effect on lean muscle gains.

----------


## 0403555555

> Maybe those respected members expectations were not reality based. They are not AAS and should not be compared to them, but they can be effective if used properly.


No, both of them made clear that peptides are not even comparable with AAS, and proceeded to comment strictly on peptides. 

The only benefit I've heard of with peptides is its usage in conjunction with a cycle of AAS.

----------


## Granovich

Alot of vets here say its shit 
I ran igf-lr3 for 4 weeks then off 4 weeks then on 4 weeks
Hard to say cuz on test but i dont think i
Got anything from it
Not pump not nothing
I know im not getting any peptides again
Hgh and AAS for me only

----------


## 0403555555

And that's what Im trying to solve, everyone is on the gear, when using peptides. Has anyone successfully used it as a stand alone "cycle". 

For me personally, I don't want to use gear, hence my interest in peptides as an alternative.

----------


## Granovich

LargerThanNormal ran peps during pct and after to preserve muscle
He said it was ok ... Nothing amazing
Too much pinning for small results
I really believe its shit
Once u try real pharma grade HGH
Save ur money and get HGH

----------


## M302_Imola

> I've looked high and low, belief me! No one single person has said, after using peptides for 6 months I was able to gain 4-5lbs of lean muscle.


Ok fair enough...well let me be the 1st to tell you that peptides (GHRP/GHRH) DO work in putting on lean muscle tissue as long as diet, training, and recovery are on par. One of the most important aspects of putting on muscle is RECOVERY. After as little of a week once starting peps (GHRP/GHRH) I noticed my sleep was deeper with more vivid dreams. In most cases, deeper sleep will help with recovery. As said above, peps are not aas and will not give you immediate gains, but they are great to use on their own or in conjunction with aas...in fact I've noticed they sort of supercharge your results when on aas. Peps (GHRP/GHRH) helped me eat more cals and stay leaner in the process. At about the 6 month mark with just the peptides (GHRP/GHRH) I gained 5-6 lbs. of lean muscle tissue and even lost 1-2% bf. So IMO, they are very much worth it...that's why I've been on them for almost 2 years straight now and don't forsee me coming off anytime soon.

----------


## Black

I'm a little over the 3 month mark using GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29. I also just finished 8 weeks of test p and npp (started peps a month beforehand). 

The thing with these peps is that the progress is gradual over a period of time as opposed to near immediate results with AAS. You cannot judge their results and effects the same, obviously. 

With that being said, I've experienced a couple benefits thus far. During my cycle, I got up to the heaviest I've ever been at 210, while staying the leanest I ever have on cycle. I would eat and eat and eat and my body stayed so tight and lean. I have never experienced this before on any cycle. 

I sleep terrible when on and I didn't notice any improvements there. However, when I am just taking peps, my sleep is deeper. Almost to the point where I struggle to get up in the morning. But I feel rested. 

Bottom line, I will continue peps at least until the 6 month mark and assess from there. If I knew I could get legit GH, I would probably use that instead depending on price. But so far, I'm happy with the effects and don't feel like its a waste.

----------


## Granovich

I think this idea of eating all u Want as much as u want and stay lean on peps 
Is bullshit.
" eat and eat and eat and i get leaner " i dont think its accurate
Or else everyone here will just drop GH and start doing much cheaper and easy to come by peptides

----------


## 0403555555

> Ok fair enough...well let me be the 1st to tell you that peptides (GHRP/GHRH) DO work in putting on lean muscle tissue as long as diet, training, and recovery are on par. One of the most important aspects of putting on muscle is RECOVERY. After as little of a week once starting peps (GHRP/GHRH) I noticed my sleep was deeper with more vivid dreams. In most cases, deeper sleep will help with recovery. As said above, peps are not aas and will not give you immediate gains, but they are great to use on their own or in conjunction with aas...in fact I've noticed they sort of supercharge your results when on aas. Peps (GHRP/GHRH) helped me eat more cals and stay leaner in the process. At about the 6 month mark with just the peptides (GHRP/GHRH) I gained 5-6 lbs. of lean muscle tissue and even lost 1-2% bf. So IMO, they are very much worth it...that's why I've been on them for almost 2 years straight now and don't forsee me coming off anytime soon.


Okk, thanks very much for that reply. This is the kind of evidence I was referring too. 

I don't want to use AAS because the retention rate is small, not to mention the attention you will receive and consequentially lose once off a cycle. Secondly, the depression, and non stop cycling in an attempt to retrieve those results. Using AAS, the side effects are great, though I'm not too concerned with most of them, my biggest fear is erectile dysfunction from altering the bodies natural testosterone production. 

I want to slowly build LBM, I have the diet, program etc to do so, and I will success in building more mass, but my only issue is time, hence why I am trying my best to find an advantage of any sort, and my investigation into peptides. 

I notice you've used them in conjunction with AAS, the results you got (5-6 lbs) in 6 months, did you get those on a 'Peptide only' cycle?

----------


## abl197

I agree hgh somatropin and aas is the best othwr peptides are waste of money no gain

----------


## Black

> I think this idea of eating all u Want as much as u want and stay lean on peps
> Is bullshit.
> " eat and eat and eat and i get leaner " i dont think its accurate
> Or else everyone here will just drop GH and start doing much cheaper and easy to come by peptides


Who said anything about eating all you want and as much as you want? Too bad they didn't have peptides that would help grammar.

Again, you can't directly compare HGH and Peptides. I don't know why people even do.

----------


## 0403555555

> Who said anything about eating all you want and as much as you want? Too bad they didn't have peptides that would help grammar.
> 
> Again, you can't directly compare HGH and Peptides. I don't know why people even do.


Okk, so pretty much the order of effectiveness goes (from lowest to highest) 

Peptides
Insulin 
HGH
AAS

----------


## Spartans09

There are many different peptides and some newer ones available that show promise. I'm getting ready to run modified grf 1-29 with Ipamorelin for 6 months while on trt. I'm looking to lean out a bit and get some general anti-aging benefits. I've run low dose GH for several years off and on but it is such a pain in the ass. "Are these good still or how about these, to I just got ripped off.". Everyone seems to think their suppliers stuff is consistently legit. It is really fvcktarded at this point. And then there is all of the dog Crap from China. Very small % of highly knowledgeable people "in the know" are getting consistent real, properly dosed GH for big $'s. Everybody else is playing Russian roulette with their money and health. 
My point is there are many different peptides and peptide combinations. Some are poor and some the jury is still out.

----------


## bringndaheat

I personally like peptides. Been running 100mcgs of cjc1295 and ghrp6 twice daily. No question increases appetite and better sleep. My skin feels tighter and I've gained weight and lost BF. I do think some of the weight gained was water weight. I will continue to run them even if it is placebo effect . The mind is the most powerful tool. Plus I don't mind pinning and I can afford it! 

-Heat

----------


## fm2002

The big thing with switching from hgh to peptides is it's very difficult to prove through blood tests if the peps are working. I've been told you can draw blood within 1 hour after administering the peps and you should see a rise. Never got around to doing this. I used Peps for about 8 months and have been on hgh for about 5 years (except for those 8 months) and I just think hgh was more effective. The philosophy and maybe science behind using Peps sure is attractive, but when my HRT Doc tells me he doesn't mind me using Peps, but isn't 100% sure it's as effective as hgh I'll stick with hgh for now.

----------


## Black

> Okk, so pretty much the order of effectiveness goes (from lowest to highest)
> 
> Peptides
> Insulin 
> HGH
> AAS


This would depend on goals and opinions. They all work synergistically, which makes it hard to put one over another. The big three would be aas, hgh and slin. Peptides would be an alternative.

----------


## M302_Imola

> I think this idea of eating all u Want as much as u want and stay lean on peps 
> Is bullshit.
> " eat and eat and eat and i get leaner " i dont think its accurate
> Or else everyone here will just drop GH and start doing much cheaper and easy to come by peptides


I don't think anyone said you could eat whatever you wanted and as much as you wanted and stay lean. I've tracked my cals for about 5-6 years now and my maintenance cals before starting the peps was about 2800-3000 cals...since being on peps my maintenance cals are now 3300-3500. Sure I've put on some muscle in the process but I'm also leaner. So you can see that the peps do allow me to provide my muscle tissue with more nutrients and still burn off the excess.




> I notice you've used them in conjunction with AAS, the results you got (5-6 lbs) in 6 months, did you get those on a 'Peptide only' cycle?


Re-read my post...the 5-6 lbs. I gained were on peptides (GHRP/GHRH) alone, no aas used during that period.

----------


## Granovich

> I don't think anyone said you could eat whatever you wanted and as much as you wanted and stay lean. I've tracked my cals for about 5-6 years now and my maintenance cals before starting the peps was about 2800-3000 cals...since being on peps my maintenance cals are now 3300-3500. Sure I've put on some muscle in the process but I'm also leaner. So you can see that the peps do allow me to provide my muscle tissue with more nutrients and still burn off the excess.
> 
> 
> 
> Re-read my post...the 5-6 lbs. I gained were on peptides (GHRP/GHRH) alone, no aas used during that period.


you gained 5-6 lbs of muscle in 6 months with no AAS and using only peptides
you dont think that it could have been done naturally ? i know that you follow strict diet which means im sure you could have gained the same or maybe 90% of your gains naturally without having to go through injecting your self with peptides 2-3 times daily... im just saying i think they are overrated
they might work but no one should expect amazing gains. not even in 6 months time.

----------


## Sociabear

I used igf 1r3 50mcg and ghrp2 mod grf 100/100 3 x a day while cleaning out last year. 
I wasn't running any aas for about 4 months. I did not lose a single pound and I got slightly leaner. That was my experience running them stand alone. And that's a pretty damn good result IMO.

----------


## M302_Imola

> you gained 5-6 lbs of muscle in 6 months with no AAS and using only peptides
> you dont think that it could have been done naturally ? i know that you follow strict diet which means im sure you could have gained the same or maybe 90% of your gains naturally without having to go through injecting your self with peptides 2-3 times daily... im just saying i think they are overrated
> they might work but no one should expect amazing gains. not even in 6 months time.


You're right you can gain 5-6 lbs. naturally over a 5-6 month period, but it's VERY difficult to gain this amount of weight while losing bodyfat as well in the natural state. This is where peps are worth their weight in gold. I know my body well enough to know that I wouldn't have been able to make those lean muscle gains without the peps.

----------


## briansvk

> Okk, so pretty much the order of effectiveness goes (from lowest to highest) 
> 
> Peptides
> Insulin 
> HGH
> AAS


This is such a bullshit, I am thinking if I have seen bigger one ever... GOD! Insulin is the MOST POWERFUL mass builder THERE IS! The results you can achieve with 10iu slin twice a day in 6 weeks are comparable to results you will achieve with 1g Test/week in 3 months! HGH? Well if you are talking about 2iu blue/red/yellow/green tops and any other Chinese shits than you are right... But try to run pharm grade at 10IU a day for 3-6 months...

Peptides are very unique compounds which has to bee run correctly.. It is almost impossible to see their potential if you don't have 110% precise schedule and timing... Eating, training, sleeping... And I am not talking about "I eat 2.5g protein per pound body weight" and "I sleep at least 7 hours a day"... That is enough if AAS are at the game but peptides... You get up at the same time each day, you eat every one of your 8 meals at exact hours, you go to bed on time.. and if Nathalia Melo comes to you and starts lap dancing 5 minutes before you should eat or go to bed... well you have 5 minutes to enjoy her and than you get up and do whatever you had planned! Than you will see results..

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Okk, thanks very much for that reply. This is the kind of evidence I was referring too. 
> 
> I *don't want to use AAS because the retention rate is small, not to mention the attention you will receive and consequentially lose once off a cycl*e. Secondly, the depression, and non stop cycling in an attempt to retrieve those results. Using AAS, the side effects are great, though I'm not too concerned with most of them, my biggest fear is erectile dysfunction from altering the bodies natural testosterone production. 
> 
> I want to slowly build LBM, I have the diet, program etc to do so, and I will success in building more mass, but my only issue is time, hence why I am trying my best to find an advantage of any sort, and my investigation into peptides. 
> 
> I notice you've used them in conjunction with AAS, the results you got (5-6 lbs) in 6 months, did you get those on a 'Peptide only' cycle?


I think you dont have the best understanding on hormones or peptides. you can keep gains after steroids if yoru diet stays well enough and you are not to far passed natural max.

peptides or aas you will lose the same way if diet/training is off or you are passed max.... just with aas alot of water can be an issue, but so what, that was never muscle in the first place.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Okk, so pretty much the order of effectiveness goes (from lowest to highest) 
> 
> Peptides
> Insulin 
> HGH
> AAS


personally I see it as (in terms of mass/value/cost):

slin
other peps
hgh
IGF1
AAS

----------


## Juced_porkchop

remember hgh and slin ARE PEPTDIES also! they are just regulated for a long time... and not really altered like most other peptides are.

I would rec a test cycle with igf1 or ghrp2/mod grf or hGH.

----------


## greekfreak

my personal view on peps are they make my joints feel good , my lifts stay good = gains, sure u do put on water wieght running the GRHP-6 and if yr diet is not in order u can get fat with the hunger issue, ive run frag 176 and it got me in great condition doing it fasted in morning, pre workout and bedtime .. they definitely work, problem alot of bb expect same results as running AAS so are disallusioned from the start...

----------


## Spartans09

Mod grf 1-29 and Ipamorelin made my joints feel better very quickly. A nagging shoulder injury and the arch in my foot from running all felt better within days.

----------


## Dtrain17

I've been on peps for over 2 months now, 300mcg a day, cjc1295 and ghrp-6 and I haven't noticed anything whatsover..not even an increase in hunger.

----------


## Spartans09

I would be concerned about the quality of the source or that they may have been damaged.

----------


## Dtrain17

Yeah it's a good place though I think. A legit place and it's not a UG lab..lol. They wouldn't all be damaged right? Idk.

----------


## Times Roman

> I have yet to find evidence that peptides actually give you any advantage,
> 
> Most ppl talk about healing time, but who cares! 
> 
> Does it give any advantage in making retainable muscle gains?


the peptide industry is growing so fast, coming out with new products all the time.

My experience with GH releasing peptides is limited to GHRP-6 stacked with CJC-1295. Any peptide that is intended to stimulate the pituitary so that GH can be released for the sole purpose of stimulating new cellular growth in muscle tissue will take a long time. I ran this stack for a full year, at the 100mcg/shot each x3 shots per day, and I actually expected more from the effort. But what I did gain, for the most part, was fairly permanent compared to AAS.

BUT, there are so many more peptides out there I haven't tried yet. So don't give up on them so quickly.

As far as healing, it sounds like you've never been injured before? TB500 (aka Tb4) is a peptide that is excellent in that it promotes healing at a much accelerated rate compared to natural healing. So if I can rehab in six weeks what ordinarily would have taken six months without TB500, then I'd say TB500 is probably one of the most effective healing agents out there right now.

Need clarification on any of this?

---Roman

----------


## testluva

I was on Sermorelin/GHRP6 from my HRT doc for six months. It only bumped my GH Serum and IGF-1 up a little over baseline. I was told my pituitary glands can only produce so much and I was limited. We tried upping the dosage but still only a couple of clicks increase. Now I'm on rHGH and BW has increased ten times over.

----------


## ghost14

> As far as healing, it sounds like you've never been injured before? TB500 (aka Tb4) is a peptide that is excellent in that it promotes healing at a much accelerated rate compared to natural healing. So if I can rehab in six weeks what ordinarily would have taken six months without TB500, then I'd say TB500 is probably one of the most effective healing agents out there right now.
> ---Roman


Is it THAT effective, 6 weeks vs six months?? Wow, I wish I have started my supply, but I decided to try a prp injection first - it reduces healing time about twice, then finish with tb500.

----------


## M302_Imola

> I've been on peps for over 2 months now, 300mcg a day, cjc1295 and ghrp-6 and I haven't noticed anything whatsover..not even an increase in hunger.


You got some bunk shit dogg!

----------


## AllKindsOGains

I rep for peps. My phsyique in my avatar pic was attained by peps and s4, never had any previous cycle experience. 
Try em out, specifically ipamorelin and igf1-des. 
May the gains be with you

----------

